# Vacancy - Director of Nursing



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

Paramount Resourcing in conjunction with International Healthcare Resourcing are recruiting for the following:

Position: Director of Nursing
Location: Bundaberg, Queensland

To be considered for this role you must be tertiary qualified and have demonstrable experience and success at a leadership level. Excellent communication & influencing skills, along with the ability to build sustainable relationships at every level is essential.

The capacity to inspire and lead our already high performing nursing team is imperative. A willingness to develop connections within the local, medical and healthcare community will be highly regarded. The role is significantly autonomous. You will be wholly responsible for implementing the clinical and human resource strategies at the local level. 
Expertise in the management of change and growth is expected, as is proven financial acumen.

A commitment to mission and values of the employer is essential.

Reporting to the Executive Officer you will enjoy collegial and supportive relationships, both at a facility and organisational level.

Please send your CV along with a covering letter.

Candidates selected for interview will be provided with a full Job Description, which they will be required to address in writing.

To be eligible for appointment you must be an Australian Citizen or Permanent Resident of Australia.

To apply in the first instance, please send your CV and Covering letter by email to [email protected]


----------

